
Math For Game Programmers: Juicing Your Cameras with Math - zaksoup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu-Qe66AvtY
======
syspec
Highly recommend another of Squirrel's GDC talks: Interpolation And Splines.

[https://www.gdcvault.com/play/1017922/Math-for-
Game](https://www.gdcvault.com/play/1017922/Math-for-Game) \- it was the thing
that finally helped me understand interpolation/bezier-curves/splines
intuitively

